# Stephen Colbert is leaving The Colbert Report



## Gahars (Apr 10, 2014)

"Gahars, surely you're joking or someth-"









> CBS has officially named Stephen Colbert as the new host of the Late Show, signing him to a reported five-year deal to take over as soon as David Letterman retires. The announcement ends a discussion that has become incredibly intense in the days since Letterman officially announced that he was leaving sometime in 2015, whereupon he immediately began fading like a photograph in Back To The Future. And as the lists were quickly formulated of people who could step in to replace the increasingly translucent, desperately howling Letterman, Colbert quickly shot to the top, emerging as the network’s preferred choice over other rumored candidates such as Craig Ferguson, Chelsea Handler, and Jon Stewart.


The A.V. Club

On the bright side, this must be a very Pyrrhic victory for Suey Park. The Colbert Report is gone... to be replaced by an even better paying and more prominent gig. gg

Anyway... never has this video been more relevant, except maybe in discussions about how you should all watch Strangers With Candy because it's really good.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 11, 2014)

Good for him. Always loved watching The Daily Show and the Colbert Report all at once, a shame I'll have to wait for the Late Show to see him but otherwise I think this is pretty good news.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 11, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Good for him. Always loved watching The Daily Show and the Colbert Report all at once, a shame I'll have to wait for the Late Show to see him but otherwise I think this is pretty good news.


 

I'm torn. On the one hand, I'm happy for Colbert movin' on up. On the other hand, CBS is a quality cesspit. As funny as Stephen is, a lot of that is due to his team of writers and collaborators on the Report. Are any of them following over? And while Comedy Central is pretty lax with what they let him get away with, CBS is probably going to be a lot more restrictive (especially since Colbert's going to be playing to a broader, more general audience in an earlier time slot). Then there's the matter of format - Colbert's dropping the character and the setup of the Report with this move, so it's going to be quite a change up.

I'm a tidbit worried, is all.


----------



## Veho (Apr 11, 2014)

Phil's leaving? 

And Gahars nailed the hit on the head (or whatever the idiom is) in his reply, it pretty much lists all of my concerns to the letter. Colbert may be heading into vanilla territory.


----------

